# صور جميله و نادرة لتماف إيرينى



## botros_22 (31 يناير 2009)

صور جميله و نادرة لتماف إيرينى
ام رهبنه هذا الجيل
بركة صلواتها و شفعاتها تكون مع جميعنا 



*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*





يتبع​


----------



## botros_22 (31 يناير 2009)

*



*



*



*​

*



*​

*



*​

*



*​

*



*​

*



*





منقووول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2009)

*صور روعه جدا

شكرا بطرس

وبركه صلوات تماف ايريني تكون معانا​*


----------



## vetaa (1 فبراير 2009)

*بركتها وصلاتها تكون معانا يارب*
*بعشقها بجد وبحبها قوى*

*شكرا لييييك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2009)

بركه صلواتها فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصور الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros_22 (1 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور روعه جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا بطرس*
> 
> ...




امين

شكرا لمرورك يا مايكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (1 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بركتها وصلاتها تكون معانا يارب*
> *بعشقها بجد وبحبها قوى*
> 
> *شكرا لييييك*


 
شكرا لمرورك يا فيتا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (1 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> بركه صلواتها فلتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> 
> اميــــــــــــــــــن
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gonees (3 فبراير 2009)

*يسلام عليك يا بطرس 
بجد صور حلوة اوي *


----------



## merna lovejesus (3 فبراير 2009)

صور جميله اوى لحبيبتى تماف ايرينى ميرسى كتير


----------



## SALVATION (3 فبراير 2009)

_صور روعه جدا

شكرا بطرس

وبركه صلوات تماف ايريني تكون معانا_​


----------



## botros_22 (6 فبراير 2009)

gonees قال:


> *يسلام عليك يا بطرس *
> *بجد صور حلوة اوي *


 
شكرا لمرورك يا gonees

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (6 فبراير 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> صور جميله اوى لحبيبتى تماف ايرينى ميرسى كتير


 
شكرا لمرورك يا ميرنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررررسى يا بطرس*
*على الصور الجميلة دى*​


----------



## loly80 (7 فبراير 2009)

كنت بجد محتاجاها 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2009)




----------



## فافاستار (9 فبراير 2009)

الصور بجد جميله وانا بحب تماف ايرينى جدا شفاعتها لينا وبركتها تكون معانا وميرسى على الصور الرائعه وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

*حلوين جدااااااااااااااااا
بركتها تكون معانا*


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليك يا بطرس*


----------



## mage12 (10 فبراير 2009)

thank you so much


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا بطرس على الصور الجميله​*


----------



## botros_22 (14 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _صور روعه جدا_
> 
> 
> _شكرا بطرس_
> ...





شكرا لمرورك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (14 فبراير 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ميررررررررررررررررررسى يا بطرس*
> 
> 
> *على الصور الجميلة دى*​





شكرا لمرورك يا مريم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (14 فبراير 2009)

loly80 قال:


> كنت بجد محتاجاها
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 
شكرا لمرورك يا loly

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (14 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


 
شكرا لمرورك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (14 فبراير 2009)

فافاستار قال:


> الصور بجد جميله وانا بحب تماف ايرينى جدا شفاعتها لينا وبركتها تكون معانا وميرسى على الصور الرائعه وفى انتظار المزيد


 
شكرا لمرورك يا فافاستار

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (14 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حلوين جدااااااااااااااااا*
> *بركتها تكون معانا*


 
شكرا لمرورك يا سويتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (14 فبراير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ليك يا بطرس*


 
شكرا لمرورك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (14 فبراير 2009)

mage12 قال:


> thank you so much


 
شكرا لمرورك يا mage

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (14 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا بطرس على الصور الجميله​*​​





شكرا لمرورك يا Dona Nabil

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## trank (15 فبراير 2009)

صور روعه جدا

شكرا بطرس

وبركه صلوات تماف ايريني تكون معانا


----------



## كيرلس عماد شوقى (17 فبراير 2009)

نشكر ربنا على الصور الجميله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و ينفعنا ببركة صلوات هذه القديسه العظيمه


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 فبراير 2009)

*صور جميله *
*تسلم ايديك*
*الله يبارك عمل ايديك*


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

trank قال:


> صور روعه جدا
> 
> شكرا بطرس
> 
> وبركه صلوات تماف ايريني تكون معانا


 
شكرا لمرورك يا trank

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

كيرلس عماد شوقى قال:


> نشكر ربنا على الصور الجميله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و ينفعنا ببركة صلوات هذه القديسه العظيمه


 
شكرا لمرورك يا كيرلس

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *صور جميله *
> *تسلم ايديك*
> *الله يبارك عمل ايديك*


 
شكرا لمرورك يا bahaa_06

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## bocy cat mana (27 فبراير 2009)

*الصور جميله اوي وعلي فكره انا بتشفع بيها دايما وعلطول بتصلي لرب المجد من اجل ضعفي صلواتها تكون معنا جميعا امين*


----------



## botros_22 (3 مارس 2009)

bocy cat mana قال:


> *الصور جميله اوي وعلي فكره انا بتشفع بيها دايما وعلطول بتصلي لرب المجد من اجل ضعفي صلواتها تكون معنا جميعا امين*


 
امين

شكرا لمرورك يا bocy cat mana

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## ponponayah (3 مارس 2009)

حلوين جدااااااااااااا
وبالاخص دى علشان انا بحب ابونااندراوس جداااااااااا
ميرسى على الصور


----------



## trank (3 مارس 2009)

بركتها وصلاتها تكون معانا يارب
بعشقها بجد وبحبها قوى


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

*جميله جدا



وفيها كتير اول مرة اشوفهم



ميرسى على الصور ​*


----------



## botros_22 (4 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> حلوين جدااااااااااااا
> وبالاخص دى علشان انا بحب ابونااندراوس جداااااااااا
> ميرسى على الصور


 
شكرا لمرورك يا ponponayah

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (4 مارس 2009)

trank قال:


> بركتها وصلاتها تكون معانا يارب
> بعشقها بجد وبحبها قوى


 
شكرا لمرورك يا trank

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (4 مارس 2009)

BosY_LoVe_JeSuS قال:


> *جميله جدا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





شكرا لمرورك يا BosY

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عمادفايز (10 مارس 2009)

*صور رائعة جدا.... شفاعتها تكون معانا​*


----------



## botros_22 (10 مارس 2009)

عمادفايز قال:


> *صور رائعة جدا.... شفاعتها تكون معانا​*​





امين

شكرا لمرورك يا عماد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## trank (11 مارس 2009)

صور اكتر من روعه


----------



## ماريتا (14 مارس 2009)

*صور فعلا اكتر من روووووووووعة*
*ميرسى ليك جدااااااا وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## monygirl (14 مارس 2009)

_شكرا ليك يا بطرس على الصور الجميلة ​_


----------



## roma erian (15 مارس 2009)

بركة امنا تكون معاكم ومع المنتدي وتبارك خدمتكم


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_


_ على الصور _




_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## botros_22 (22 مارس 2009)

trank قال:


> صور اكتر من روعه


 
شكرا لمرورك يا trank

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (22 مارس 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> *صور فعلا اكتر من روووووووووعة*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى ليك جدااااااا وربنا يباركك*​





شكرا لمرورك يا ماريتا​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​
​


----------



## botros_22 (22 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _شكرا ليك يا بطرس على الصور الجميلة ​_
> 
> 
> ​





شكرا لمرورك يا monygirl

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros_22 (22 مارس 2009)

roma erian قال:


> بركة امنا تكون معاكم ومع المنتدي وتبارك خدمتكم


 
شكرا لمرورك يا roma erian​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## botros_22 (22 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا كوك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عمادفايز (24 مارس 2009)

*شكرا بطرس على الصور شفاعتها تكون معاك ومعانا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2009)

صور جميله
بركة صلواتها تكون معانا​


----------



## cross of jesus (29 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى على الصور

بركه صلوتها تكون معانا

امى الحبيبه*


----------



## rasha87 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

صورة حلوة قوى لامنا تماف ايرينى بركة صلوتها تكون معانا جميعا


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا بطرس


----------

